# Prevailing school of thought



## Duane Bledsoe (Jan 6, 2013)

Is it a general consensus in the woodworking world that big box store products are inferior every time to products purchased from dedicated woodworking suppliers, even when it is from top brand names? I just read where someone suggested the Bosch brand name for a saw blade replacement, stating it would work "in a pinch" and I took that to mean it would be best to go another route but this would be reasonably ok. In all my reading of online forums, this seems to always be the implied truth behind any suggestions made in any discussion, that those places are to be avoided for best results, and relied upon only when doing otherwise is just not an option.

I don't mean to challenge any single comment, or even the whole concept, but I do want to say I've bought an awful lot of things from big box stores to use in my shop over the years and I've rarely been completely disappointed. Take that with a few grains of salt though, my experience level is still in the novice stage.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

I buy items from numerous outlets - often including big box stores! Lowe's and Home Depot spend lots of money on my concrete forms when building their new stores and or distribution centers. Certainly, I am going to reciprocate and do business with them. I cannot remember anything "Bosch" that I felt was "only good in a pinch" and as a matter of fact, despite things I have heard and read - I have extremely good results from their router bits! 

I can remember when in grade school, some of my classmates would get in arguments that resulted in fist fights over Ford versus Chevy and all of the participants were in elementary school! That makes no sense - none of them were even close to having driving experience! Bosch is a highly respected company that backs its products very well, and sawblades are certainly subject to abuse; therefore someone MAY have made that statement based on one bad experience of using a saw with a Bosch blade that "Uncle Fred" had used to saw concrete with the year prior!

I, personally do not let that kinda comment get me too concerned!

Take care my friend, Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

OPG3 said:


> I, personally do not let that kinda comment get me too concerned!


except for when it's made in China or says grip rite on the package...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Up here, N. of 49, we tend to have that attitude about a certain big box automotive parts/hardware/general-plastic-crap-from-China retailer. The name shall not pass my lips...something about libel and slander.
Perhaps the problem is that the BB stores have a lot of shelf space to fill, and the crapola outweighs the good stuff? This'd leave the impression that _all_ they sold was the junk?
I have no problem buying stuff from HD, but I'm pretty selective about _what_ I'm buying.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> Up here, N. of 49, we tend to have that attitude about a certain *big box automotive parts/hardware/general-plastic-crap-from-China retailer*. The name shall not pass my lips...something about libel and slander.
> Perhaps the problem is that the BB stores have a lot of shelf space to fill, and the crapola outweighs the good stuff? This'd leave the impression that _all_ they sold was the junk?
> I have no problem buying stuff from HD, but I'm pretty selective about _what_ I'm buying.


 @Danivan
Yup - problem with that store (I'm sure it's the same one) is that they weren't a big box at one, time. Then when they went BB, they even started selling groceries - WTF? In a hardware store??

At one time, you could walk in there and the employees had a pretty good idea of what they were doing and could answer most questions. Seems, now, that they know less than the average customer. If I go in and ask a question, I don't expect the employee to read the back of the package to me. I learned to read a long time ago.

I just don't go there anymore, unless I need an inexpensive gift (read: cheap tool) for an inexperienced end user who probably won't use it more than once or twice a year >


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Duane, nothing wrong with buying many items from the big box stores. Buying wood from them does require careful checking before you get in line to pay.

The same is true with HF and Princess Auto; some items are good quality and many are not. Let the buyer beware.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

!...You guys have Princess Auto in the States? I thought it was a strictly Canadian company(?).


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

never heard of them...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

vchiarelli said:


> @Dan *Then when they went BB, they even started selling groceries - WTF? In a hardware store??
> *
> *Seems, now, that they know less than the average customer.*
> I just don't go there anymore, unless I need an inexpensive gift (read: cheap tool) for an inexperienced end user who probably won't use it more than once or twice a year >


I wouldn't trust their grub either...
we call those types of employees aisle monkeys... the HD's here are staffed by everybody else's cast/ran offs...


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> I wouldn't trust their grub either...
> we call those types of employees aisle monkeys... the HD's here are staffed by everybody else's cast/*ran offs*...


Funny you should say that - when they see you coming the "run off":no:
And I was beginning to think I was invisible.:nerd:


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Dan, I live North of Canada. 

No Princess Auto stores in the USA but many of my relatives are in Ontario and one in Uranium City. I grew up spending most vacations in the Soo and on the Manitoulin Island. Brian brings items over on occasion from "PA."


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

The issue at hand is the market that the box stores are targeting is much broader than the woodworker. While the tools that they sell aren't necessarily bad, they may not be the best for woodworking. I have often described that the box store's high-end is often the woodworking store's low-end. It is very easy for those of us who have established shops to say "by your last/best tool first." The reality is it can be expensive to get a shop established and buying the high-end tools just isn't feasible with everyone's budget. My best advice to anyone starting out is do your homework. Find out before you buy what the capabilities AND limitations are for the tool you are looking at.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Mike said:


> Dan, I live North of Canada.
> 
> No Princess Auto stores in the USA but many of my relatives are in Ontario and one in Uranium City. I grew up spending most vacations in the Soo and on the Manitoulin Island. Brian brings items over on occasion from "PA."


I spent my vacations in the Soo, and my summers, and my winters - oh yeah, grew up there, till I left in 1970 to go to a university on the east coast. It was actually a nice place to grow up in, although some might say I never did grow up >


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

vchiarelli said:


> Funny you should say that - when they see you coming the "run off":no:
> And I was beginning to think I was invisible.:nerd:


that's the MO at HD...
more often than not the answers you get out of most of them is some the stupidest you ever heard...


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

One of the times my mother smacked me she said if you can't say something nice about a big box store don't say anything at all, so I won't.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

I have worked for Lowes and a couple of other retailers. One problem with the BBS is that they have a high employee turnover. The employees aren't there long enough to learn their department's products plus they hire people that have no earthly idea of what any item is for. I worked in the electrical department- it was interesting to hear people ask for a gang box, outlet box, switch box, etc. Fortunately, I have been around different places to know the terminology. I still shop at Lowe's and see only one or two faces from 15 years ago. I bought a riding mower last spring. The two guys at HD didn't have a real idea what they were talking about. The Lowe's guy was very knowledgeable and was able to answer my questions. Lowe's has an internal program where you take a "class" on computer and take a test for certification in that area. My assistant manager had about a dozen certifications for Lowe's. And the debate goes on!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Lowes here has the classes in house and on line...
there are 5 Loews in the Springs and only one has a high turn over...
many of the people working the othjer 4 have been there since the store opened...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Lowes here has the classes in house and on line...
there are 5 Loews in the Springs and only one has a high turn over...
many of the people working at the other 4 have been there since their store opened...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I have to admit the staff I've dealt with at HD in Vancouver at least knew where to _direct_ me to; that's close enough. 
Our local Cr*ppy T. (our Cdn. members know who I mean...) has a couple of key employees who know what they're talking about, the others are high school students I think(?). Everybody has to start somewhere...


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

We've got both a HD and Lowes in our area. HD had been here a while and Lowes came in a few years ago.
Naturally I had to go see. Amazed at the C/S at Lowes compared to the BORG - night and day, for the better. The employees actually made you feel they were there to help.
C/S is still good to this day, not so much at HD.
At the very least, if the employee at Lowes can't answer a question, they WILL go find someone who can. And they don't run and hide when they see you coming.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

DaninVan said:


> I have to admit the staff I've dealt with at HD in Vancouver at least knew where to _direct_ me to; that's close enough.
> Our local Cr*ppy T. (our Cdn. members know who I mean...) has a couple of key employees who know what they're talking about, the others are high school students I think(?). Everybody has to start somewhere...


Or high school drop-outs. They don't pay you to be intelligent there. You just have to show up for work apparently.

I don't share the same sentiments about their tools though. I've gotten some pretty good ones from them and I've also gotten some misses but I never had to pay much for any of them. If the ones I like ever die on me maybe I'll buy a quality version of them. It's a good place to go to get a tool you aren't sure about needing to try out first. I wouldn't buy them if I was a contractor but for a DIYer they can be a good deal.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeh, I picked up a new 1/2" drive ratchet last week, at C.T. 

On Sunday last, I found my _old_ one (in my toolbox) while looking for something unrelated. 
Wheeee now I have two... both basically brand new. Did I mention that I don't really enjoy working on cars?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

that must be some tool bx..
this isn't the 1st time you found something in there after the fact...

maybe should go through it w/ a fine toothed comb and do a refresh...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

But I'd just put everything back in it when I was finished. How would that solve anything...lol
Besides, it's an adventure going through my workshop, finding stuff I don't remember buying, or what job I bought it for.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

make notes or a check list of haves and have nots but not where you stashed it/them to keep the sense of adventure alive and save money for more beer...


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> But I'd just put everything back in it when I was finished. How would that solve anything...lol
> Besides, it's an adventure going through my workshop, finding stuff I don't remember buying, or what job I bought it for.


You're starting to sound like Rainman. You guys twins??


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

vchiarelli said:


> You're starting to sound like Rainman. You guys twins??


at least joined at the hip....


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

O...M...G....
I don't know what Rick's excuse is but mine' downsizing from a contracting business to a one car garage (plus crawlspace).
I'm not throwing perfectly good sh*t out! 
Oh yeh, and creeping senility. (Mine, not Rick's)


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> O...M...G....
> I don't know what Rick's excuse is but mine' downsizing from a contracting business to a* one car garage (plus crawlspace).*


you have some very short help or is it all sit down work???


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

The crawl space is 5'+.
I can actually stand up...sort of...between the floor joists
Sitting works. No space to sit in the garage/workshop; on a good day I'm lucky to be able to stand in there.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

vchiarelli said:


> You're starting to sound like Rainman. You guys twins??


Geez maybe I do have family and I don't even know it? Always wanted a big brother 

Hey I had a good score yesterday. Found a Dewalt cordless drill !


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I have to drive 120 miles RT to go to Rockler or a good hardwood supplier. So I buy many items at either HD or Lowes. Got my Bosch 1617 kit there as well as my first table saw, a Delta 10 inch contractor saw for about $300 on a clearance. I also bought a Delta 14 inch band saw there for another $300, also on clearance, that was just before Delta sold out to the devil, and its a very nice machine. And finally, I bought a Bosch 10 inch sliding miter through Lowes because I knew if I didn't like it, I could return it to the store--much easier than returning something carelessly shipped and delivered from Amazon. 

As to plywood, I found some acceptable ply at Lowes, many more layers than the stuff at HD. But HD also has some workable 3/4 ply with a hardwood face (HD does as well). Cover the voids on the end cuts and it works OK for the casework I'm doing. I often wind up buying 3/4 hardwood stock there, but I've learned to do so on Tuesday or Wednesday, after the stores have restocked, and I get VERY picky about what I buy. I've found lots of good stock for face frames there. 

So, all in all, Lowes and HD are working for me for consumables and a few, select tools. When I find what I want, it sure beats the 120 miles to the premium suppliers.

I just restarted using the Delta Band Saw a couple of weeks ago. Although I really want the Laguna 14-12, I do get nice results from the well tuned Delta. Of course, I did add the Carter guides. If it could handle a 3/4 resaw blade, I'd hold off on the Laguna, but it isn't really beefy enough for serious resawing. I've considered adding a block to expand the Delta's capacity from 6 to 12 inches. Does anyone have any experience with that? Can anyone How well does it work? 

I always enjoy this kind of discussion. It tells a lot about the members.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

DaninVan said:


> The crawl space is 5'+.
> I can actually stand up...sort of...between the floor joists
> Sitting works. No space to sit in the garage/workshop; on a good day I'm lucky to be able to stand in there.


I've seen a picture, he's not joking. :laugh2:


----------



## Oakwerks (May 9, 2013)

The 2 BB stores here are all we have, now.... All the rest have been run out of business....
I travel 1 1/2 hours to get hardwood because of the poor quality (read : unusable) at these places....


----------



## guardoff (Jul 15, 2015)

Problem is surely not the shop so much as the product, if it's 'own brand'. Worst case in my experience was a large pack of own-brand masking tape that simply didn't stick to anything. Not even if you licked it. Who was the idiot who bought a thousand pallets of this rubbish without checking it?

Mark


----------



## Duane Bledsoe (Jan 6, 2013)

Lowe's is 10 minutes away. 
Home Depot is 45 minutes away.
84 lumber is 20 minutes away (not a big box but aspiring to be).

I have a host of small hardware stores that carry general crossover power tools but virtually nothing else related to woodworking specifically beyond a very limited selection of router bits. All of these are 10-20 minutes away. One of these does carry some hardwood but the one time I bought poplar from there, it turned out to be worse quality than Lowe's stock. It was almost warped before I made it home with it. 

And then the clouds parted, and my wife found an ad for Withrow's Woodworking Supply and Saw Sharpening Service! Life is now good.  
It is a smallish shop, but dedicated to woodworking, with a fully functioning shop in the back as well. I can get hardwoods of many many species, nearly an unlimited router bit selection IN STOCK, baltic birch plywood (finally), high quality power tool models that I'd have to order otherwise, and the drive is no worse than to Home Depot. So far I've spent about $1200 in this shop since May,


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

*Just for clarification:*
In my initial post of this thread, I stated that I buy quite a bit of items from Home Depot and Lowe's. Several of the comments went on to speak of the poor quality of some of their merchandise. Let's be really clear here: I only buy *GOOD STUFF* from those stores! I most recently purchased a DeWalt 20V Drill/Driver Combo Set. Got home, liked it so well, that I went back and purchased another identical drill. I also bought a couple of additional batteries for them. I bought something that I had researched and determined would be a good choice, and I got a good deal on them. Over the years, I've bought a lot of Makita and Hitachi tools from Big Box Stores, as well. Many items that are more specialized I get from Peachtree, WoodCraft or Rockler (we have all 3- fairly close by). I am a smart shopper.
Sure, you can buy some real CRAP pretty much anywhere, and the big box stores are no different!
As far as the knowledge of the employees in ANY store, it has to do with MANAGEMENT & TURNOVER! There are SMART Home Depots and STUPID Home Depots and the same can be said about Lowe's, Ace Hardware, etc! 
Now, about lumber: Keep in mind who most of Big Box Stores deal with: John Q. Homeowner, who often wouldn't recognize nor appreciate the difference between quality lumber and cheap lumber. These people aren't counting plies - they're building a doghouse! Half of them will leave the lumber laying on their driveway for the next six months before they building the crappy doghouse anyway! SOME decent lumber can be bought there, but it must be carefully chosen! 

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> never heard of them...


Originated from Princess St. Winnipeg, Manitoba years ago.
Hence, Princess Auto, as the story goes.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Otis; people are there own worst enemy. I'd venture that the majority of the folks looking for lumber at BB want cheap and quick.


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

i buy from both HD, Lowe's, and other BB Stores. You can get stung anywhere you buy. I buy from the Net as well. The prices I find are very close. Last tiem I purchased was a Bosch Colt Router. The price was considerbly cheaper at the BB Store. Along with the purhase with the special they had at the time was unmatched anywhere I shopped. I feel this was a great purchase. Now if I follwed the train of thought that BB Stores were so much cheaper and what I purchased was a product that was built Cheeper and not going to last as long as one purchased from a specilalty store, I would dout is true. 
It does not matter a bit where you buy now, you need to shop and find the best bang for your buck you can get. Part of education is getting stung once and learning to shop wiser next time.


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

vchiarelli said:


> We've got both a HD and Lowes in our area. HD had been here a while and Lowes came in a few years ago.
> Naturally I had to go see. Amazed at the C/S at Lowes compared to the BORG - night and day, for the better. The employees actually made you feel they were there to help.
> C/S is still good to this day, not so much at HD.
> At the very least, if the employee at Lowes can't answer a question, they WILL go find someone who can. And they don't run and hide when they see you coming.


Several Loews around me and all have great C/S. Most of the HD"s in the same areas have now poor C/S. Rona (from Quebec) have several stores, again in the same area, with a pretty good selection of paneling but lean a bit more to the general stuff of home maintenance. Good tool stores abound in the Toronto/Hamilton region.


----------



## gjackson52 (Jul 4, 2015)

I think my biggest challenge is transportation of whatever I buy. I do have a couple of lumber yards in the area, plus a Home Depot. I was a bit saddened to see the plywood at Home Depot, they are calling birch plywood has voids, some of the sheets have a lot of them. But even with that I really don't have anyway to get a full sheet back to the garage unless I rent a truck. I don't buy enough to have plywood delivered by the lumber yards. so I usually buy what I need from Home Depot and try to look things over real closely. I can't help but wonder if the big box stores have a reputation for cheapness because people might think that a place like home depot buys large enough orders that they can specify how they want a company to build the products they buy ? Not sure.

Gary


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey, Frank, nice to 'see' you again! Been away?


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> Geez maybe I do have family and I don't even know it? Always wanted a big brother
> 
> Hey I had a good score yesterday. Found a Dewalt cordless drill !


Will there be a "Ricks" tool outlet some day ?


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

thomas1389 said:


> Will there be a "Ricks" tool outlet some day ?


Rick needs to find them before he puts them up for sale.>


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm a little vulnerable on the 'missing tool' front; I won't be picking on Rick...


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

I try to buy only name brand products from the big boxes. Sometimes they don't carry the full line of a brand name's products, e.g. Bosch jig saw blades or the higher end more powerful models. Also, there are some really good products that are distributed through the big boxes and not the smaller yards....for example SPAX and GRK screws. In so far as woods are concerned usually lumber yards won't sell a short piece if it will leave them with a short cutoff whereas you can buy a good short piece (at a premium) from a big box, if that's all you need.


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

This item, "Prevailing School of Thought" has been one of the best. It allowed me to understand much more about those members contributing. By your comments, some light-hearted, I gained more insight into who you all are, your professed likes and dislikes, some idiosyncrasies and a bit of your personalities. I thoroughly enjoyed it all. You're a great bunch of people.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

*School of Thought*



Stick486 said:


> I wouldn't trust their grub either...
> we call those types of employees aisle monkeys... the HD's here are staffed by everybody else's cast/ran offs...


I was in an HD a while back and asked an employee for help. He said he usually didn't work on the floor....he was a office worker. He was manning the floor while everybody was in a meeting. I asked why the floor folks in a newly opened store were great and a few weeks later the floor help was poor. Answer: SWAT teams are sent to newly opened stores to make a good first impression. I asked where the next wave of help came from. Answer: Halfway houses, etc. They stay for their probation period and then move on. AHA moment. Found a really good guy in a HD I frequented and asked why he was working there. Told me he was a carpenter and worked at HD enough hours each week for the benefits and worked his own part time business the rest of the week.


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

My experiene with all big box outlets hane been varied. Locally I find the HD staff more knowledgeable and friendly compared to the competition. My opinion is the following; when buying a well known brand such as Bosch, you are buying quality. If you can afford the top brands then life is good. I also own several Mastercraft power tools, some as gifts, and for some tools used occasionally I will vouch for them. Examples i own,
Planer, stationary belt/disc sander, ceramic tile saw, circular saw, jig saw. I have had most of these for several years(5 or more) and no problems. If i was a contractor using them on a daily basis it might be a different story. My most dissapointing tool purchases have been the Job Mate brand. I will not buy anything else with that name on it. I am fortunate to have saw mill about 10 minutes from my home, so I buy most of my woodworking wood from them. Lower prices and better quality and variety.
Never heard of Princess auto!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Great place to spend some time, Dan...
Princess Auto : A Unique World of Equipment, Tools & More
Locations | Princess Auto


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Dan, Jobmate is the lowest priced, lowest quality tool that CT sells. If you go with the Mastercraft Maximum line instead you can get some pretty decent quality in some of the tools plus most or all of them come with a 5 year warranty. I have a number of the Maximums and have never had one fail yet. I bought a 10 inch Sliding compound Maximum saw and while the angle scale leaves a bit to be desired it will cut accurately and and has been a great carpentry saw, all for $189 on sale. The Maximum wrenches remind me very strongly of Snap-ons.

PA started out in Winnipeg and spread west. I think there might be a store or two in Ontario now. I took my brother there once and he said he wished there was one near him.


----------



## MYB506 (Dec 5, 2012)

Yes in this week's flyer CTC has sugar, paper towels and a Lincoln Electric MIG-Pak 140 Wire-Feed Welder on sale


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

guardoff said:


> Problem is surely not the shop so much as the product, if it's 'own brand'. Worst case in my experience was a large pack of own-brand masking tape that simply didn't stick to anything. Not even if you licked it. *Who was the idiot who* bought a thousand pallets of this rubbish without checking it?
> 
> Mark


any one of their bean counters...


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

its all about margins, coming and going...

they want to make as much as they can while maintaining a salable/marketable product. We want to save as much as we can while still getting a product
that suites out needs.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Otis; people are there own worst enemy. I'd venture that the majority of the folks looking for lumber at BB want cheap and quick.


with emphasis on cheap....
which drives the store's buyers to buy cheaper..
which drives the quality down..
which puts ''junk'' on the shelves...
which begets more junk...
which wastes money...
which the buyers of cheap junk accept...
which forces junk on those that don't want junk...

so many buy strictly with their wallets and perpetuate this cycle/circle...
they need to start thinking w/ them instead and break the cycle....


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Tagwatts1 said:


> i buy from both HD, Lowe's, and other BB Stores. You can get stung anywhere you buy. I buy from the Net as well. The prices I find are very close. Last tiem I purchased was a Bosch Colt Router. The price was considerbly cheaper at the BB Store. Along with the purhase with the special they had at the time was unmatched anywhere I shopped. I feel this was a great purchase. Now if I follwed the train of thought that BB Stores were so much cheaper and what I purchased was a product that was built Cheeper and not going to last as long as one purchased from a specilalty store, I would dout is true.
> It does not matter a bit where you buy now, *you need to shop and find the best bang for your buck you can get. Part of education is getting stung once and learning to shop wiser next time*.


well said....


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Tagwatts1 said:


> It does not matter a bit where you buy now, you need to shop and find the best bang for your buck you can get. Part of education is getting stung once and learning to shop wiser next time.


Many here try to get across their BTDT experiences.. they attempt to point out to others that what these others think will work for them just may not be such a good deal...
which of course isn't accepted...

ohhhh the slippery slope....


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

DaninVan said:


> Great place to spend some time, Dan...
> Princess Auto : A Unique World of Equipment, Tools & More
> Locations | Princess Auto


Looks a lot like the local Harbor Freight stores around here. Or as some say, Harbor Fright. If it has no moving parts, probably a good buy. If it has moving parts then go for the life time warranty. They do back it. 

Just as we use to describe airlines, on any given day there all bad.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

JFPNCM said:


> Looks a lot like the local Harbor Freight stores around here. Or as some say, Harbor Fright. If it has no moving parts, probably a good buy. If it has moving parts then go for the life time warranty. They do back it.
> 
> Just as we use to describe airlines, on any given day there all bad.


at one time I said HF was an outlet for chinese QC failures..
they said they had PA (or was it CT?) to stock the HF rejects...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> at one time I said HF was an outlet for chinese QC failures..
> they said they had PA (or was it CT?) to stock the HF rejects...


CT...I actually _like_ *P*rincess *A*uto. Neat stuff.


----------



## Duane Bledsoe (Jan 6, 2013)

OPG3 said:


> *Just for clarification:*
> In my initial post of this thread, I stated that I buy quite a bit of items from Home Depot and Lowe's. Several of the comments went on to speak of the poor quality of some of their merchandise. Let's be really clear here: I only buy *GOOD STUFF* from those stores! I most recently purchased a DeWalt 20V Drill/Driver Combo Set. Got home, liked it so well, that I went back and purchased another identical drill. I also bought a couple of additional batteries for them. I bought something that I had researched and determined would be a good choice, and I got a good deal on them. Over the years, I've bought a lot of Makita and Hitachi tools from Big Box Stores, as well. Many items that are more specialized I get from Peachtree, WoodCraft or Rockler (we have all 3- fairly close by). I am a smart shopper.
> Sure, you can buy some real CRAP pretty much anywhere, and the big box stores are no different!
> As far as the knowledge of the employees in ANY store, it has to do with MANAGEMENT & TURNOVER! There are SMART Home Depots and STUPID Home Depots and the same can be said about Lowe's, Ace Hardware, etc!
> ...


This to a T!

This is exactly my mentality on the subject. I had the same experience as you did with your DeWalt drill when I bought my first DeWalt router a few months ago. I didn't return immediately for the second one, though, because of available cash, but as soon as I had enough for the second router I went straight back. They had the best price on it at the time and it would have been the same router from anywhere else.

But, I much prefer shopping at a dedicated woodworking store due to expanded selections on items I am looking for and also running into items I didn't know about as well, thereby opening up the possibilities in woodworking even more. It is the same with knowledge of the employees, too. At big box stores I go in with whatever knowledge I already possess, see the same things I already know about, get what I came for, and normally leave with no more knowledge than I went in with. Sometimes I ask a question of one of them, but I end up answering their questions and teaching them instead. I've even observed employees being unable to answer questions from other customers so I wait for an opportunity (normally after they've walked away so I don't just butt in) and then I assist them myself, just because I know what it is like to have an interest in this hobby but not the knowledge, and be frustrated at how slowly it is forthcoming due to not knowing where to turn. That is a whole other subject, worthy of its own thread, one which I may start later. I love debate when it proceeds in a friendly manner as this thread has.

But as far as knowledge, and lack thereof, I consider myself very much a novice, however if I have a clear understanding of what they were asking about, I proceed to help, and I always let them know of this site for further reading.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

One interesting feature of HD is the cut off or scrap wood pile where all pieces are marked down significantly. Most of the wood is junk but one does on occasion find a pearl in there. Worth the extra 5 minutes it takes to look it over.


----------

